# Wall mounted CD rack/shelf suggestions?



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought I would ask as I am looking for a good wall mounted CD storage system and have not found anything that fits the bill. I have about 800 CDs I want to put up on the side of my music room. I want it fully wall mounted and quite light so possibly thin metal rather than wood. I want narrow shelves only about the size of a CD so it does not intrude too much into the room as well.

Does anyone have any suggestions, even for firms who may make a custom system for me?

Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Is this ort of thing of any interest? Probably not if you aren't from North America, but I'm sure there are compatible examples from across the world. This company do larger units but they are for the floor and not the wall.

http://www.boltz.com/cd-wall-rack-shelving-cd-220.html


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I chucked out my Metal ones long go. So easy to damage the corners of the Jewel cases as well as scratching them.
I use Pine units instead.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Is this ort of thing of any interest? Probably not if you aren't from North America, but I'm sure there are compatible examples from across the world. This company do larger units but they are for the floor and not the wall.
> 
> http://www.boltz.com/cd-wall-rack-shelving-cd-220.html


Thanks, I will check out similar items as from UK


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> I chucked out my Metal ones long go. So easy to damage the corners of the Jewel cases as well as scratching them.
> I use Pine units instead.


No chance of the plastic jewel case corners scratching the pine, then? :devil:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

elgars ghost said:


> No chance of the plastic jewel case corners scratching the pine, then? :devil:


Yeah but who cares!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Is this ort of thing of any interest? Probably not if you aren't from North America, but I'm sure there are compatible examples from across the world. This company do larger units but they are for the floor and not the wall.
> 
> http://www.boltz.com/cd-wall-rack-shelving-cd-220.html


Mrs Hermit would have had a fit if I had suggested something like this for the walls of the Hermitage! 

I got my units custom made by a local furniture maker - they were made to my specifications and to my dimensions, including glazed doors to keep the dust out. Mine were rather pricey because I had them made out of oak (pine would have been a lot cheaper) but I had limited space and wanted to maximise it whilst still looking nice, so custom-made was a good option for me


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

800 CDs sounds like it might be too much weight on the wall. I just use cd/lp sized bookcases.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> 800 CDs sounds like it might be too much weight on the wall. I just use cd/lp sized bookcases.
> 
> View attachment 80148
> View attachment 80149
> ...


Have you being taking snapshots of my walls :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Have you being taking snapshots of my walls :lol:


I bet Couac promised your wife that he would post them on here :devil:


----------

